# Prestone Silicone Lubricant



## shadowpartner (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone knows where to get it?people say its good.anywhere online?

found some shops that sell but they r out of stock>.<


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 18, 2008)

I own Prestone Silicone Lubricant, and it is my only Silicone Spray Lubricant. I think it's great but I can't compare it to any other silicone lubricant....

I got it at my local hardware store. If you found some shops, maybe just wait until it's in stock? It shouldn't take too long... maybe a week or two.


----------



## Statical (Jun 18, 2008)

hey shadowpartner are u in sgcubers?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah.

the shops take forever to restock


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 9, 2008)

Omg! Tell me where you get them. 

Specifically.

Please? =x


----------



## Winston (Aug 9, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> yeah.
> 
> the shops take forever to restock



Good lube is worth waiting for


----------



## Statical (Aug 9, 2008)

so which shops have them?


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pleaseeee tell me. D:


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 11, 2008)

home-fix,believe it or not(its hidden in the car polish section) but they have not restocked yet


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 11, 2008)

why would they restock, it's out of production...


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 11, 2008)

Precisely.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 11, 2008)

Out of production? Serious?! :O

Where can I buy it now? ):


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 11, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Out of production? Serious?! :O
> 
> Where can I buy it now? ):



buy Sprayway lah


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that prestone sucks, it makes the cube too smooth. very hard to control the cube after lubing.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 12, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> I think that prestone sucks, it makes the cube too smooth. very hard to control the cube after lubing.


What do you mean by that? Do you mean the faces turn too much so it locks up? I use Prestone Silicone and my cube works great! Well I haven't really tried any other silicone lubricants but I don't have problems with my cube.... The silicone actually makes my cube cut corners MUCH MUCH better! And I'm using a store bought cube.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn. It HAS got to be very good. I NEED Prestone. Anyone selling? I'm willing to buy for SGD25. Can negotiate. Please. Ty. ;D


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 13, 2008)

hmmmmm.........


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> hmmmmm.........


what...
what kind of a post is THAT!?!

i have prestone in mu basement...just found it yesterday!


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

Basement? That must been you aren't from Singapore. I don't want to pay and/or wait for shipping.

Fellow Singaporeans, hear me out. *PLEASE TELL ME THERE IS SOME WAY TO GET PRESTONE LOCALLY*. :X


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2008)

The only answer you'll ever get is from me or Jt or Edmond. No one else knows, I think.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol. Tell me then. Please.

You don't have to tell me where to buy. But if you do, I swear, I'll be super secretive about it and _NOT TELL A SINGLE SOUL._

Or, you can sell it to me directly. :]


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 14, 2008)

i still keep my stand that prestone sucks. its overrated. since only a select few used it in singapore, and make it sound so great, it seems great. but definitely not the best


----------



## wryyl (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't find blah's or JT's prestone'd cubes particularly brilliant though.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I remember you guys from SGCubers! Rachman, the cute guy, and wrryl, or rather, jelly. Haha.

Okay, so in your opinion, which is the best? I currently use McKenic and many say it sucks.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 15, 2008)

there are a lot of threads on lube -.-
permatex works great on type D and type A but sucks on storeboughts.
storeboughts, 3in1 still good enough.
Other lubes tend to "melt" the plastic, including prestone. thats why, prestone sucks.


----------



## Statical (Aug 15, 2008)

Is Spraway better than prestone?


----------



## wryyl (Aug 15, 2008)

Sprayway is also corrosive.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 15, 2008)

all lubricants except mr mckenic is corrosive  due to the petroleum distillates for the spray to be sprayable  apparently prestone has propane, which makes things worst


----------



## Statical (Aug 15, 2008)

If so why is it rated so highly by so many people?


----------



## alpha (Sep 23, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Lol. Tell me then. Please.
> 
> You don't have to tell me where to buy. But if you do, I swear, I'll be super secretive about it and _NOT TELL A SINGLE SOUL._



I can tell you, but ill have to kill you.


----------



## razorjumper (Sep 24, 2008)

aww man keeping secret for themselves! nice things muz share ma!

-ranting


----------



## alpha (Sep 25, 2008)

haha.. u already said it sucks.. so u need nt know mah..


----------

